# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  What is the most popular frog on the Frog Forum - Part 5.

## Kurt

This poll is for all the frogs that were overlooked in the previous polls. After the polls close, the top two winners from all five polls will be added to a sixth and final poll and that will determine the most popular frog.

----------


## Jace

I would love to get a monkey frog, any kind, and I did a bunch of research on it....only to find out I can't get any in Canada.  Sigh.  If anyone has one, could you please share a picture or two?  I love the look of these frogs!

----------


## Kurt

How's this? This is my _Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis_, I have had him for almost ten years now. The picture on the left was published in a book. http://www.amazon.com/Frogs-Toads-Yo...331624&sr=1-11

----------


## into

> How's this? This is my _Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis_, I have had him for almost ten years now. The picture on the left was published in a book. http://www.amazon.com/Frogs-Toads-Yo...331624&sr=1-11


Kurt, are those your toes?

----------


## Tom

Whoa what kind of frog is that gut Kurt?

----------


## Kurt

No, those are not my toes on the cover. I think its an awful cover.

----------


## Kurt

> Whoa what kind of frog is that gut Kurt?



_Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis_, the tiger-legged monkey frog.

----------


## into

> No, those are not my toes on the cover. I think its an awful cover.


Well, it's an interesting photo...except for the clouds and the toes.  I agree, I don't think it's cover material.

----------


## Tom

Do they have tiger-legged monkey frogs for sale in the US?

----------


## Kurt

Of course they do. I am in the US. They sell for about $25.

----------


## Tom

Hmm why is it then that i have never seen them? i mean i look on Kingsnake.com about daily and i visit pet stores about 3 times a week and i have never seen them. Specialty reptile and amphibian stores about twice a month.

----------


## Kurt

I see them all the time. Just found some at Reptile City.

----------


## into

> How's this? This is my _Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis_, I have had him for almost ten years now. The picture on the left was published in a book. http://www.amazon.com/Frogs-Toads-Yo...331624&sr=1-11


Kurt, Do you care for them like you would a red eyed leaf frog?  I didn't realize they were readily available!  I need one.

----------


## into

_tiger-legged monkey frog, Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis_  super tiger-legged monkey frog, Phyllomedusa tomopterna 

What is the difference?

----------


## Tom

Everyone i have found is green. Why is yours purple?

----------


## Jace

> How's this? This is my _Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis_, I have had him for almost ten years now. The picture on the left was published in a book. http://www.amazon.com/Frogs-Toads-Yo...331624&sr=1-11


Gorgeous looking frog, Kurt. Thank you very much for sharing. How long to they generally live in captivity? I am looking into how to go about getting even one kind into Canada. Might take some work, but I am determined. Seeing yours makes me want one even more. Beautiful!!  Too funny-that book was the first book I bought on Frogs and Toads!!  Found your picture in it-now I can say I know someone sorta kinda almost famous!!   :Wink:

----------


## Kurt

> _tiger-legged monkey frog, Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis_  super tiger-legged monkey frog, Phyllomedusa tomopterna 
> 
> What is the difference?


_Phyllomedusa tomopterna_ is a little bit larger _hypochondrialis_ and the orange & black barring travel further up the side of frog, and if I remember right, down the arms as well. Thats why they are often called super tiger-legged monkey frogs.

Another big difference you will see when you go to buy one is price. _P. tomopterna_ is generally more expensive than _hypochondrialis_.

----------


## Kurt

> Gorgeous looking frog, Kurt. Thank you very much for sharing. How long to they generally live in captivity? I am looking into how to go about getting even one kind into Canada. Might take some work, but I am determined. Seeing yours makes me want one even more. Beautiful!! Too funny-that book was the first book I bought on Frogs and Toads!! Found your picture in it-now I can say I know someone sorta kinda almost famous!!


I have more frogs in that book on pages 37, 40, 44, 53, 55, & 58. Sadly three of those frogs are now dead, the red-eye, Eurasian green toad, and the pac-man.

As how long a _Phyllomedusa_ _hypochondrialis_, I really don't know. Mine has lived more than 8 years now, headed towards 10 I think. So we will se how it goes.

All this talk on _Phyllomedusa_ _hypochondrialis_ has inpired me to write a weekly column. A frog of the week, if you will, in which I will introduce you guys to a new frog species a week. It won't be so much about husbandry as it will be about natural history, range, status, and so on.

----------


## Kurt

> Everyone i have found is green. Why is yours purple?


Because purple is my favorite color and my frog knows it. That frogs loves me and will do anything for me, even change color.

Seriously, its probably because his enclosure is dark, so he is too. Even though the background in that picture is white, he wasn't infront of it long enough to change color.

----------


## Tom

Ooh cause that color is awsome.

----------


## Eel Noob

Beautiful picture and frog Kurt.

----------

